# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  XUL et Python - Demande de tmoignage

## patemino

Bonjour  tous !

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un avait dj utilis XUL avec Python par ici?

Si oui, ce serait intressant pour tous qu'il(s) nous fasse(nt) un petit retour. (voir un tutos  ::mouarf::  )

Ca pourrait aussi aider toutes les personnes qui cherchent  skinner leurs applications (problme rcurent).

Merci d'avance.

----------


## GrandFather

Bonjour,

si je ne m'abuse, le support de scripts Python par XUL ne sera oprationnel qu'avec la version 1.9, actuellement en cours de dveloppement...

A moins que tu voques la gnration de fichiers XUL avec Python ?

----------


## OmicroN

J'ai dvelopp des applications web en utilisant les technologies suivantes :
serveurs SGBDR : PostgreSQL ou Firebirdserveur WEB : CherryPy ou Zopeclient riche: XUL (applications locales sous XULRunner 1.8.0.4)

Ce type d'applications propose un mode de dveloppement d'applications de type 3-tiers, multi-plateformes, alternatif aux solutions utilisant wxPython, PyGTK, PyQT, Dabo, etc... et mme Java. Le dveloppement est rapide et il y a une relle sparation de la logique mtier et de l'interface.

A voir sur http://www.soft-omicron.fr/xul.html

----------


## patemino

Je pensait en effet  l'"interoprationalit" de XUL et de python au sein d'une mme application. Merci pour cette prcision GrandFather...
Je patienterai donc  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces solutions du style Nufox ?

----------

